# [Premiere CS3] Premiere hängt sich beim rendern auf



## Sierb (24. Januar 2009)

Wie oben beschrieben, hängt sich Premiere beim exportieren auf. Immer so ca. bei einem Viertel. Beim speichern tritt das Problem auch auf. Ab und zu auch einfach zwischendurch.

Die Fehlermeldungen sind unterschiedlicher Natur:

Das Programmm bleibt stehen (Keine Rückmeldung) und wird dann von Windows beendet.

Eine andere Fehlermeldung lautet so: "sorry a serious error has occurred that requires Adobe Premiere Pro to shut down. we will attempt to save your current project."

Es handelt sich um ein Windows Vista System.

Ich muss das Projekt relativ bald fertig haben. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2009)

Na dann erstmal Infos von Dir:

1. Welches Format / Codec haben die Rohdateien ( Video, Audio, Bitmaps ) ?
2. Welches Zielformat soll erreicht werden ?

A. Hast Du schon ein anderes Zielformat probiert ? Unkomprimiert ?
B. Ist das Problem reproduzierbar und hängt er sich immer an der gleichen Stelle auf ?
C. Könntest Du aus der Prozent-/Framezahl beim Rendern auf die Stelle im Schnittfenster schließen, welche Datei uU dafür verantwortlich ist ?
D. Schon versucht, mehrere Teil-Sequenzen rauszurendern ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Sierb (27. Januar 2009)

so. Ich hab jetzt deine Infos. Hat sich alles schwieriger herausgestellt als ich dachte.

1. Das Format ist 720:576. Die Audio Dateien sind mp3 und wav. Die Video Dateien sind avi und die Bilder sind jpg.

2. Zielformat sollte Avi sein

A. Wurde versucht. Ohne Erfolg
B. Nein, es ist nicht reproduzierbar. Die Stellen variieren. Teilweiße hängt es sich inzwischen schon bei dem 1. Frame auf.
C. Nein, da die Stellen nicht die selben sind.
D. wurde ebenfalls erfolglos versucht.


Ich glaube mir bleib nix, als neu zu installieren. Allerdings muss ich die CD erst wieder besorgen. Daher wärs mir lieber einen anderen Weg zu finden


----------

